# Just ordered a "Peeramid Pillow"!



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love reading my Kindle, but prefer to prop it up rather than hold it. Basic pillows are often less than optimum, so I took the plunge and ordered a Peeramid Pillow from Amazon. It seems to get pretty good reviews. Now comes the wait...... Once I decide to get something I want it YESTERDAY! LOL


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

OOHHH!!!  I want one of those so badly!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I loved mine so much that I have 2. 1 for my bed and one for my "command center" (recliner) They work great for the Kindle.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I loved mine so much that I have 2. 1 for my bed and one for my "command center" (recliner) They work great for the Kindle.


Wow, two! That's pretty high praise! I want it right NOW!!! LOL 

What colors did you choose? I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Wow, two! That's pretty high praise! I want it right NOW!!! LOL
> 
> What colors did you choose? I had a hard time deciding.


I bought a 2nd one because I got tired of trying to remember where I left it. I have trouble holding the Kindle for long periods of time so the Peeramid is very helpful for me.

I have a Harvest Gold and a dusty purple one.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

This would be nice to use while reading in bed. Put it on my amazon wish list.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I bought a 2nd one because I got tired of trying to remember where I left it. I have trouble holding the Kindle for long periods of time so the Peeramid is very helpful for me.
> 
> I have a Harvest Gold and a dusty purple one.


That is definitely the ideal situation! A second one may be in my future. I love your "recliner command center" visual. Sounds like perfection to me!

I ordered the burgundy because I thought it would look great in the bedroom and the family room. Your colors sound great!



Jenni said:


> This would be nice to use while reading in bed. Put it on my amazon wish list.


That was one of the main reasons I chose to order. I get tired of fluffing and arranging pillows in bed to prop it up. Kindle deserves a proper resting place!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Note that the Harvest Gold is really a beige cream tone on tone brocade.  It's absolutely gorgeous.

I have both that one and a dusty blue.  I don't use them as much right now as I did originally, but when I'm having fatigue issues or problems with my wrists and hands, they get pulled right back into use.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Peeramid makes me wish I read in bed more, and that when I can I could lie on my back and still walk the next day.  They are gorgeous!

Betsy


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the burgundy and really love it    I use it with my DX which tends to get a little heavy when reading for long periods, now I have to put a time limit on myself      Enjoy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Peeramid makes me wish I read in bed more, and that when I can I could lie on my back and still walk the next day. They are gorgeous!
> 
> Betsy


I use it in bed and lie on my side. I just turn the Kindle sideways. Can't lie on my back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Can't quite visualize how I would do that and be comforatble...but I really don't read in bed very much!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. Can't quite visualize how I would do that and be comforatble...but I really don't read in bed very much!
> 
> Betsy


Let me check photobucket. I think I had one of the BRATs "model" for me at one time last year...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't keep the bottom arm down like she did, I put it under my bed pillow (not the peeramid). It's comfortable for me, but it might be because I'm a side sleeper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad it works for you, Heather!  I might try it with a fake peeramid, just to see.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I read on my side, just like Heather describes, but I tilt the kindle kitty corner and read it that way.  That's where I do almost all of my reading.  I have the same command post in my recliner though.  Just no one to command!
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I also absolutely love my Peeramid.  They are cheaper at drugstore.com than on Amazon unless you have Prime.
Paula ny


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my Peeramid as well; I have the Harvest Gold, too. 
It's a nice neutral color.

I love the picture of the adorable model demonstrating how to use the Peeramid!!
Pretty darn cute


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I also absolutely love my Peeramid. They are cheaper at drugstore.com than on Amazon unless you have Prime.
> Paula ny


I checked drugstore.com for a better price, but couldn't find it on their website.



ayuryogini said:


> I love my Peeramid as well; I have the Harvest Gold, too.
> It's a nice neutral color.
> 
> I love the picture of the adorable model demonstrating how to use the Peeramid!!
> Pretty darn cute


I agree, the gold is gorgeous!


luvmy4brats said:


> I don't keep the bottom arm down like she did, I put it under my bed pillow (not the peeramid). It's comfortable for me, but it might be because I'm a side sleeper.


How cute is that! Adorable model!!

I plan to use it while I read on my back, as well as on my side while reading in bed. I will also use it in my comfy chair.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/brand/default.asp?brand=48165&trx=29985&trxp1=48165&trxp2=3

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

that is cheaper!! I'm going to get one for my Kindle and my upcoming iPad


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well gee, Betsy, I just searched pillow and 'peeramid' and pyramid on drugstore.com and it didn't come up.  I wonder why?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, I guess I had to search "bookrest"....  Oh well, mine has already shipped!  It was only $1.46 cost difference.

Thanks, Betsy, for posting the link.  I hope it will help another Kindleboards member!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know; I Googled peeramid and drugstore.com and found the link; I didn't do it from within their site.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i bought the faux leather one on amazon.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> i bought the faux leather one on amazon.


Chad,

Do you have the faux leather, or did you just order it? It looked nice online. I wondered about the quality in person.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i just ordered it....we'll see


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> i just ordered it....we'll see


I hope you will post a review when you get it. I was tempted by it. I thought it might look better hanging out in my family room with my leather furniture.

I keep trying to check the tracking, but it doesn't give me any additional info other than "shipped".


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I use it in bed and lie on my side. I just turn the Kindle sideways. Can't lie on my back.


I just bought one too for my ipad and that is how I plan to use it, on it's side in landscape mode. I always read on my side anyway in bed.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I just bought one too for my ipad and that is how I plan to use it, on it's side in landscape mode. I always read on my side anyway in bed.


Post some pics when you get yours.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

angelad said:


> Post some pics when you get yours.


My tracking info says my Peeramid Pillow is out for delivery! YEAH! I would love to post a photo, but for the life of me I can't get the "insert photo" link to work! I have repeated step by step the instructions provided on this forum, and remain unsuccessful. I am totally clueless!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

those are cool, i want one


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It's here! It took me FOREVER to post the photo here! Slightly less frustration than posting the Oberon cover photos! I tried it in my comfy chair. I can't wait to try it reading in bed tonight!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

If I bought a Peeramid, where would I put Jack....the guy in my avatar?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> If I bought a Peeramid, where would I put Jack....the guy in my avatar?


Why, does he usually hold your Kindle for you? Pics please!!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Mine just got here, I took a pic with my iphone camera so it's not the best.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, Rasputina!  I love them BOTH!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty cool!  I like!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had this totally sexy velvet spotted Peeramid Pillow since Christmas and I love it. I set it on the arm of the chair or the table by the bed. Annd I love the option of placing it on the bed and turning the Kindle on it's side. I love the velvet soft feel. But for those of us with pets it is a dog-hair, cat-hair magnet. I do have to wipe it off periodically. Well, every day actually as I have two very large, very hairy dogs. I love it and recently bought my friend a Peeramid pillow for her birthday. On our reading nights when we get together we both come packing our pillows... kind of like a sleepover thing . I am going to try to post a picture ...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I have had this totally sexy velvet spotted Peeramid Pillow since Christmas and I love it. I set it on the arm of the chair or the table by the bed. Annd I love the option of placing it on the bed and turning the Kindle on it's side. I love the velvet soft feel. But for those of us with pets it is a dog-hair, cat-hair magnet. I do have to wipe it off periodically. Well, every day actually as I have two very large, very hairy dogs. I love it and recently bought my friend a Peeramid pillow for her birthday. On our reading nights when we get together we both come packing our pillows... kind of like a sleepover thing . I am going to try to post a picture ...


Love it! But I'll note here that neither my dusty blue nor the harvest gold attract or hold cat or dog hair to any extent. They're not plush fabrics, which is definitely something to think about when ordering.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Just ordered one in Burgandy from Amazon!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think I've ever tried reading on my side before reading this post the other day. I tried this yesterday and found it quite comfortable. I ended up ordering the faux leather peeramid. I am thinking this material might be more durable than the fabric. Not that I plan to play kickball with it, but we do have three dogs and a cat.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the faux leather Peeramid -- it is cloth material, just has a "fake" leather pattern on it. It is very nice, but just wanted to clarify that it isn't a leather-like material.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just ordered the jungle peeramid this morning...should be here Tuesday!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I have the faux leather Peeramid -- it is cloth material, just has a "fake" leather pattern on it. It is very nice, but just wanted to clarify that it isn't a leather-like material.


Ah.... Drat. Oh well. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

